# Geloest: Absturz: Capslock und Scrollock blinken

## Erdie

Hi  :Smile: 

jahrelang lief mein Notebook gut und jetzt kommen solche Fehler leider häufiger vor. IMHO bedeuten die blinkenden LEDs ja einen Kernelpanic. Mir ist klar, dass mir niemand eine Patentlösung anbieten kann, bestenfalls eine paar Tipps zur Fehlereingrenzung. Mir sind folgende Dinke aufgefallen:

1. Ich hatte lange Kernel 2.6.34 und habe auf 3.0.6 upgedated, hat nicht geholfen. 2.6.34 lief lange stabil.

2. Mir kommt es vor, als ob der Zustand dann gehäuft auftritt wenn das Notbook eine Zeit lang idle rumstand, ich es dann anfasse und dann ist es tot. Das letzte Mal was es so, dass sich die Maus einen kurzen Moment ruckelnt bewegte, dann stillstand und dann war es passiert. 

Wenn ich permanten daran arbeite, passiert anscheinend nichts.

Evtl. ACPI ?

Fehleranalysemaßnahmen:

1. Syslog: In /var/log/message stand nach dem Neustart nichts interessanten drin, es sieht so aus, als ob diese bis zum Rebootzeitpunkt einfach abgeschnitten wird

2. Memtest: Möchte ich noch machen, steht also noch aus.

3. Nvidia Treiber habe ich nach dem letzten upgrade wieder downgegraded, weil ich dachte, dasss dieser für die Abstürze verantwortlich sei. Da er es nicht ist, werde ich wieder den aktuellen aus dem Stable Zeig nehmen.

Was könnte ich sonst noch tun?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## franzf

Ist ne Regression im 3.0.6. Ich hatte das nämlich auch  :Wink: 

Bei Zeiten ist er auch ins Nirvana abgetaucht, bloß weil ich nen USB-Stick angesteckt hab...

Ab 3.0.7 war das weg. Aktuell kam ja der 3.1.3 raus - läuft ohne Probleme - der 3.1.0+3.1.1 davor machten ebenso alles perfekt mit - kein einziger Kernel Panic.

edit:

merde... hab grad nochmal im paludis.log und /boot nachgeschaut, und bin mir gar nicht mehr so sicher, ob das wirklich der 3.0.6 war, der hier auf zwei Rechnern solchen Trouble verursacht hat  :Sad: 

In jedem Fall ist ein kernel update nie verkehrt  :Very Happy: 

Hast du eigentlich die kernel zwischen 2.6.34 und 3.0.6 komplett ausgelassen? Update wie gewohnt: .config kopieren - make oldconfig - make - (module + kernel installieren)?

Evtl. hilft es auch, die .config zu sichern und die /usr/src/linux mit make mrproper komplett zu cleanen (incl. config) und mal wieder sauber von 0 anzufangen.

----------

## Erdie

Ja, ich hatte alle Versionen zwischen 2.6.34 und 3.0.6 ausgelassen weil es lange sehr gut lief mit 2.6.34.

Das Dilemma fing damit an, dass eines Tages der Rechner ständig abstürzte. Auf der Suche nach Ursachen kam ich auf das gcc update 4.4 -> 4.5. Ich hatte kein emerge -e world gemacht. Als der Update auf 3.0.6 nicht half, fiel mir das ein und ich baute das System neu. Die häufigen Freezes waren dann weg, doch sporadisch kommt es immer noch zu dem kernel panic bzw. blinkenden LED. 

3.0.6 ist momentan die letzte stable versoin und da 2.6.34 rausgeflogen ist, wollte ich auf keinen Fall mehr zurückgehen. Aber soweit ich weiß kam diese Art Absturz auch mit 2.6.34 vor, aber realtiv selten.

Ich nutze das Notebook für Hardiscrecording. Gestern hatte ich ein Aufnahme, 60 Musiker, 8 Kanäle, und 30 min vor Aufnahmebeginn stürzte der Rechner wieder ab obwohl ich dacht, das Problem wäre behoben. ich  habe die restlichen Stunden mit Schweißperlen auf der Stirn verbracht ..

-Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe festgestellt, dass im kernel die Option agpgart mit Unterstützung für AMD CPUs aktiviert war, obwohl es eine Intel CPU mit Nvidia binary treiber ist. IMHO braucht man agpgart dann nicht. Kann es sein, dass diese Option zu Instabilitäten führt?

----------

## Erdie

Der Memtest hat keine Fehler geliefert. Nvidia Module habe ich bereits mehrere ausprobiert - kein Unterschied. Kernel Version habe ich jetzt mal auf 2.6.39 gesenkt, weil der auf meinem Desktop problemlos läuft. Hat es auch nicht gebracht - irgendwann, spätestens nach ca. 2 Tagen, kommt der Crash.

Jetzt habe ich eine Option im Bios gefunden, die mir vor Jahren mal auf meinem alten Desktop Probleme bereitet hatte: Legacy USB. Dieses was noch eingeschaltet, habe ich jetzt mal ausgeschaltet und werde sehen, was kommt.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Der Memtest hat keine Fehler geliefert. Nvidia Module habe ich bereits mehrere ausprobiert - kein Unterschied. Kernel Version habe ich jetzt mal auf 2.6.39 gesenkt, weil der auf meinem Desktop problemlos läuft. Hat es auch nicht gebracht - irgendwann, spätestens nach ca. 2 Tagen, kommt der Crash.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich eine Option im Bios gefunden, die mir vor Jahren mal auf meinem alten Desktop Probleme bereitet hatte: Legacy USB. Dieses was noch eingeschaltet, habe ich jetzt mal ausgeschaltet und werde sehen, was kommt.

 

Es kann auch gut sein, dass die Grafikkarte Probleme macht. Ich habe auch das E619 von Nexoc. Und soweit ich weis basiert die Grafikkarte auf einen Chip Generation wo es Probleme bei der Herstellung gab. Kann also gut sein, dass der Chip bei dir aus dieser fehlerhaften Charge ist.

Ich hatte auch Stabilitätsprobleme sobald die Grafikkarte stärker belastet wurde (z.b. durch 3D Anwendung).

Ich habe mir dann über ebay eine ATI/AMD karte besorgt, war eine HD3xxxx. Denn nur einige ATI/AMD mxm module funktionieren in diesem Notebook. Ein Austausch der Karte durch eine andere Nvidia karte funktioniert nicht, ausser es ist die gleiche karte. Denn das vbios der Karte ist im Bios hinterlegt. Bei den ATI/AMD karten ist das Bios direkt auf der Platine untergebracht.

----------

## Erdie

Ja, ich habe es mir damals auf Deine Empfehlung gekauft und es lief bis heute gut. Das Grafikchip Problem hatte ich damals gelesen und deshalb mit Nexoc telefoniert. Dort versicherte man mir, dass die betreffenden Chips in dem Modell nicht verbaut wurden. Es war eine große Serie von Dell betroffen soweit ich weiß. Die Probleme, die du beschreibst, hatte ich die ganze Zeit über nicht gesehen. Die GPU geht bei max leistung etwas über 70°C laut Sensor, was IMHO für Grafikchips noch nicht kritisch sein soll. Da fängt es doch, wenn ich mich nicht irre, bei 100°C an, gefährlich zu werden. Nichtsdestotrotz könntest du natürlich Recht haben.

Auf der anderen Seite sind die Abstürze manchmal im absoluten Idle-Zustand aufgetreten sind bzw. ohne GPU Last.

----------

## Erdie

lol Gestern abend ist es wieder passiert: Der Cursor bleibt stehen, ein kurzes Ruckeln und dann fängt der Lüfter an zu heulen wie unter großer Last. Die Luft ist sehr heiß, so dass ich davon ausgehe, dass der Rechner dann wirklich unter starker Last steht. Leider kann man das nicht mehr überprüfen. Ping, Magic Sys keys, - alles tot.

Aber fast 3 Tage hat er durchgehalten bis dahin. So langsam vermute ich, dass ich mir neue Hardware kaufen muß. Selbstverständlich werde ich unmittelbar dannach dann doch einen Softwarefehler entdecken  :Razz: 

Grüße

Martin

----------

## doedel

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Aber fast 3 Tage hat er durchgehalten bis dahin. So langsam vermute ich, dass ich mir neue Hardware kaufen muß. Selbstverständlich werde ich unmittelbar dannach dann doch einen Softwarefehler entdecken 
> 
> 

 

So schnell würd ich mich nicht von meiner Hardware überlisten lassen, die is doch nur Faul und drückt sich  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Mal ernsthaft: Was ist denn nun empfohlen? agpgart oder NvAGP? 

ich habe darüber gegoogled und bin zu widersprüchlichen Ergebnissen bekommen. Momentan spiele ich mit dem neuen (290.10) Nvidia driver rum. Bis jetzt scheint es stabiler zu sein. Ich habe kein agpgart Modul geladen. 

2. Frage: Kann es ein Problem sein, dass sich die Nvidia Karte einen IRQ mit dem USB Controller teilen muß (wegen Stabilität)

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Update: Der 290 Nvidia Treiber ist auch wieder eingefrohren. Magic Sys Keys waren wirkungslos, keine Blinken von Scroll und Capslog.

Ich habe allerdings jetzt festgestellt, dass ich bis jetzt immer NvAGP verwendet hatte (irrtümlich) weil die entsprechenden Module nicht geladen waren. Jetzt habe ich sie richtig geladen und, man staune, die Framerate von glxgears hat sich immerhin verdoppelt. Stabilitätstest läuft gerade, Notebook ist seit 2 Tagen im Betrieb, allerdings (noch) kein Absturz. Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen möchte ich mit allerdings nicht zu viel Hoffnungen machen ..

Danke fürs Lesen  :Smile: 

-Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Update: 

Heute ist der 3. Tag ohne Absturz \o/. Wenn es jetzt klappt, war agpgart die Lösung. Hurra  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Es ist mit erheblicher  Wahrscheinlichkeit anzunehmen, dass ich die Lösung gefunden habe. Bis jetzt lief der Rechner durch. Leider muß ich ihn morgen früh ausschalten, da ich verreise und ihn mitnehme. Wenn bis dahin nichts passiert ist, werde ich den Thread als gelöst markieren und

 *Quote:*   

> agpgart

 

als offizielle Lösung  vormerken. Vielleicht hilft es ja mal jemanden.

Ein frohes Weihnachtsfest allen Mitstreitern und Mitlesern.

-Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Uptime:

09:50:22 up 4 days, 10:12,  3 users,  load average: 0.19, 0.18, 0.16

Alle Systeme werden heruntergefahren, Problem als gelost markiert. 

Frohe Weihnachten

Erdie

----------

